
The one and only java tool which you copy (you don't jar it) - lorenzosnap
https://medium.com/@yolpogists/the-one-and-only-java-tool-shipped-without-a-jar-21594ebe366f
======
nanis
Please, don't go ahead and paste code that downloads and runs a script from a
source not under your control _and_ can be MITM'ed.

Besides, who knows who is going to control `nudge4j.appspot.com` a few days
from now.

 _Sigh_

